# Black tops



## Krazied (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello all....

Just got a question about hygetropin blacktops 100iu made by. My source has got them but not sure about them! Anyone heard of these? Or used them? Tried looking on the net but can't find anything these. Thanks for your help


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

100iu original hygene kits are perfectly fine as are the 200iu green tops.


----------



## Krazied (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for that....I here people talking about hygetropin makes but never about make.


----------



## Krazied (Jan 15, 2014)

Just noticed on the box it got a small counterfeit stick to be checked at ??? Anyone seen these before?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Krazied said:


> Just noticed on the box it got a small counterfeit stick to be checked at ??? Anyone seen these before?


All hygene products come with anti counterfeit codes now.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

@RXQueenie - Do you work for Hyge?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Goose said:


> @RXQueenie - Do you work for Hyge?


Wish I did! Lol


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Krazied said:


> Just noticed on the box it got a small counterfeit stick to be checked at ??? Anyone seen these before?


And did you check the code??


----------



## Krazied (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah mate it come back ok


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

Krazied said:


> Yeah mate it come back ok


Nice One mate my black tops code came back as invalid

what's the batch number are yours


----------



## NOTHING CHANGES (May 16, 2012)

NOTHING CHANGES said:


> Nice One mate my black tops code came back as invalid
> 
> what's the batch number are yours


Spoken with my source he advised me that the verification site is having issues I'm 100% confident with my source as iv used him for years although I did find this a bit of a stretch

He offered me a replacement or refund or even the option to use the ones I have and if I wasn't happy he would still refund as he was 100% sure they are G2G

I have since attempted to contact via there contact page and get a error message back stating the site is down and to contact local dealer

I also attempted the to input the code again sometimes it comes back as invalid and sometimes the site crashs

I think the website is pretty poor to be honest and im not sure given its a new process that its 100% bug free

I trust my source so i'll give them a blast


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I put my code in yesterday and it came back fine


----------



## johnnybravo1 (Mar 19, 2014)

So original black tops if they check out are good to go? I hear good things about them? But I also do about lins but I can get these cheaper?


----------



## fred9 (May 1, 2012)

any update on the black tops from?

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys stop naming the site for these black tops it is a site you can purchase GH from so is against forum rules to mention.


----------



## irishphil (Nov 23, 2013)

Black tops are a scam.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

irishphil said:


> Black tops are a scam.


proof is needed to back up this claim buddy


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> proof is needed to back up this claim buddy


agreed.

I have ordered direct and communication is very poor, made me question the legitimacy of the black tops. Auth codes match and all fine, yet the overall experience of buying direct is awful. Customer service is one of the worst I have had.

This I am comparing to ansomone, buy direct from Ankebio, and their service is impeccable and very professional.


----------

